# Free Webmail client in German

## mengesghebre

Ich suche ein kostenloses (Deutsch-) Webmail-Programm um meinen Emails vom Courier-imap/postfix mailserver zu holen.

Kann Jemand mir helfer?

----------

## sarahb523

Bei uns an der Hochschule wird "horde" (ist im portage) für die email verwaltung aller 3000 Studenten genutzt. Ich weiß aber nicht ob das was für dich ist.

----------

## schmutzfinger

ich würde dir squirrelmail empfehlen. ist auch in portage drinne

----------

## Pc-Dummy

Auch wir verwenden hier squirrelmail mit Qmail und Courier (Nen haufen patches von hand in qmail reingemacht >1500 Zeilen patch ....)

MFG

Pc-Dummy

----------

## mengesghebre

Hallo schmutzfinger,

was meinst du in portage. Ich habe in der squirrelmail  Webseite keine deutsche Flage gesehen. Bist du sicher, dass deutsche Version auch mit dabei ist?

----------

## primat

Bei mir ist es deutsch!

----------

## hopfe

Bei mir auch, wird direkt auf deutsch installiert soweit ich mich erinnern kann.

----------

## Strowi

hi,

wenn du bereits nen webserver laufen hast, reicht ein einfaches 'emerge squirrelmail'. Danach einfach in das htdocs/squirrelmail Verzeichnis wechseln, "./configure" ausführen. Dort kannst du dann auch die Sprache einstellen (von 'en_EN' auf 'de_DE'), und zack ist alles auf Deutsch.

----------

## ank666

Moin,

also bei mir ist es nicht auf de, habe ich in der conf.pl geändert sowie im Webmail auf Deutsch gestellt,

wird aber leider nur in Englisch angezeigt.

----------

## schmutzfinger

Kann sein, das die sprache von der lieblingssprache deines browsers abhängt. Probier mal z.B www.debian.org . Wenn sich das in englisch anstatt in deutsch präsentiert, dann musst du deinem Browser sagen das er bei mehrsprachigen seite die deutsche wählen soll.

----------

## ank666

Nee, da kommt gleich die deutsche Starseite, muss ich nochwas emergen,

oder sollte ein "emerge squirrelmali" reichen?

----------

## AXR

"emerge squirrelmail" sollte reichen. Und dann das configure-Tool zum Konfigurieren benutzen. Ich habe squirrelmail noch nicht auf Gentoo installiert, unter Debian heißt das config-Tool squirrelmail-configure. Damit kann man auch die Standardsprache einstellen. Ansonsten kann auch jeder Benutzer selbst unter Options/Display Preferences die bevorzugte Sprache einstellen.

Gruß,

Alex

----------

## relkai

Ich bin über den gleichen Punkt gestolpert.

Ich weiß nicht, wie das Paket vorher aussah, aber jetzt wird tatsächlich nur die englische Sprache installiert.

Man kann sich aber hier das entsprechende Sprachpaket für die aktuellste Version herunterladen.

Nachdem man dieses in das Squirrelmail-Webverzeichnis entpackt hat, kann man auch "de_DE" als Sprache auswählen.

----------

